# Router



## Baldhead (19 May 2013)

I am looking for a new router, 1/2, but I can't decide what make, Makita, Dewalt, Trend or Bosch, what do you use? I must also say that the one I buy will not get a lot of use as I am a 'part time woodworker'.

BH


----------



## dm65 (19 May 2013)

Depends what you want it for really

I ended up with 5 ! cos I couldn't make my mind up, but am keeping a Dewalt DW625 for non table use and also keeping the Triton TRB001 in my table as I found the Dewalt awkard to change bits in the table though I have never tried the Triton freehand

Dewalt and Trend seem very similar, lots of accessories for both, but the Bosch Pro (Blue) gear gets very good reviews on 't web

No opinion on Makita i'm afraid


----------



## Peter Sefton (19 May 2013)

The majority of mine are Dewalts, 621,622 and 625 all work fine just depends on the size of work you are doing.

Cheers Peter


----------



## selly (20 May 2013)

hitachi are good and good value. loads on ebay


----------



## Racers (20 May 2013)

Hi, BH

I have Makita 3612c and Hitachi M12V both very good, I use the Makita hand held and the Hitachi in my router table, but both are good hand held its just the Hitachi you can easily lock it on.

The Hitachi can go for not much on Ebay.

Pete


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 May 2013)

Just to confuse....I have 3.

For table use: The Trend T11EK.....has a 2KW motor and is superb. Also has a bit height adjuster that works "upside down" which is truly stupendous for router table use...in fact really...impossible on any practical level without it.

I have two 1/4" shanks for non table use....the De Walt (is it 625...their standard 1/4" anyway) and an American brand called a rigid which is a tiny palm type router. $60 from Home depot in the US and its bloomin brilliant. Its 110V so Ive had to change the plug and I also have a tranny anyway so ddnt need that. I've found the British palm routers are generally too big and too expensive. This is exactly right for all those rounding over, relieving edges etc type jobs.

If I were to pick one 1/2" shank I would go with the Trend every time. Its got serious grunt and all the versatility to mount in a table if ever needed. Also Trend do a ton of accessories that might come in useful over the years and it being in their range will always fit out the box.


----------



## dgray (20 May 2013)

I've used de walt professionally for a number of years but am now using a Hitachi and have been very impressed considering the price point


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 May 2013)

That is a problem with the Trend....they're not cheap. I've heard quite a few good reviews of the hitachi too


----------



## Spindle (20 May 2013)

Hi

I'm very happy with my Trend T11 which I keep installed in the router table. I also have T5 and T4 versions which again I am very happy with.

Regards Mick


----------



## jkljosh (20 May 2013)

You could do a lot worse than source a nice example of the ELU MOF 177E off e-bay. I got mine a while ago and it is a beautiful tool and will have all the facilities and grunt that you'd need for what you're after I'm sure.


----------



## dannykaye (20 May 2013)

I have a Bosch 500w 1/4" a Trend T5 1/4" and a Freud 2.25kW 1/2" and I rarely use the Freud, The trend is much more controlable. The large machine has too much power to use hand held and is very aggressive when in a table. For hand held use the Trend is excellent and for small jobs the Bosch is easy to use until it runs out of power, it all depends on what you want to do with it really


----------

